# eagle scouts?



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

k...so i had my Eagle Scout board of review tonight...and I MADE IT!!!!!!!!!!!! I am now offocially an Eagle Scout!!!!! i am sooooooooo excited...i can't believe i did it!!!

are there any other eagle scouts here? if so, please post and the age that you made it at. if you can remeber...lol I'm 16...second youngest in my troop to make eagle.


----------



## Cefari (Jun 18, 2007)

i got it 4 days before my 15th birthday


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I never made it at all, reaching only Life. Congrats!


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

GOOD JOB!!! I got passed like last february (at 16 still). Most of the people get it while there younger than me actually, where I live.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Hey congratulations! That takes a lot of hard work. A lot to be proud of!
WOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

thanks alot guys


i like the pic of chewie beki...lol and yes...i do eat the popcorn that were supposed to be selling...i'ts really good actually...espacially the choclate covered carmal corn...awsome


----------

